# Boosting Microphone component.



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

try yelling into it


----------



## werecatz (Nov 28, 2009)

*cough* lol. Not entirely practical, even with yelling it's still quiet as all hell.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I guess you missed the part about "What related trade are you?"  How convenient.




_Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed. 

_


----------

